# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Οικογένεια Cockatiel

## adhspaok

Χαιρετώ τα μέλη του φόρουμ!
Ενώ είμαι μέλος 2,5 χρόνια τώρα δεν έχω ξαναγράψει κάτι! Βασικός λόγος ήταν ότι όποιες απορίες κι αν είχα, με κάλυπταν θέματα που ήδη είχαν ανοιχτεί. 
Ενώ δεν είχα κανένα κατοικίδιο, ξεκίνησα με ένα αρσενικό cockatiel αγορασμένο από μεγάλη αλυσίδα pet-shop. 
Μετά από ένα χρόνο τον είχα φέρει σε ημι-άγρια κατάσταση, λέει λίγες λεξούλες, έρχεται πάνω μου, τρώει και μαζί μου στο τραπέζι κι αν μπω στο σπίτι δε με αφήνει να κάνω βήμα μόνος μου. 
Αποφάσισα ωστόσο ότι καλό θα ήταν να του πάρω και μια θηλυκή για παρέα (κι όχι απαραίτητα για να ζευγαρώσει), αλλά να μην είναι μόνος του όσο το σπίτι είναι άδειο. 
Τήρησα όσα είχα διαβάσει εδώ περί καραντίνας και δόξα τω θεό όλα πήγαν καλά! 
Παρόλα αυτά τα πουλάκια έκαναν τη δουλειά τους οπότε προέκυψε και νέο μέλος στην οικογένεια! 
Ακολούθησε και δεύτερη γέννα και πολύ πρόσφατα προστέθηκαν άλλα τρία μέλη!

Όσο είχα τον αρσενικό μόνο, τον είχα ελεύθερο στο σπίτι. Κι επειδή ήταν αρκετά φοβιτσιάρης πήγαινε σε πολύ λίγα σημεία μόνος του. Αλλά στο κλουβί δεν έμπαινε ούτε για να τον βγάλω στο μπαλκόνι. Τσίριζε όλη την ώρα και ανέβαινε στην οροφή και τη χτύπαγε με το κεφαλάκι του για να βγει έξω παρόλο που καθόμουν δίπλα του και του μιλούσα διαρκώς. Οπότε αφού έβλεπα ότι υπέφερε δεν τον πίεζα να συνηθίσει τέτοια κατάσταση! 
Αφού έφερα και το θηλυκό άρχισα να αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα εντός σπιτιού γιατί πήγαιναν παντού αλλά και στο πάτωμα. Και το χειρότερο ότι βρήκα μια φορά καλώδιο μισοφαγωμένο οπότε πλέον άρχισα να φοβάμαι μη μου πάθουν τίποτα και τα χάσω. 
Πλέον ζουν σε ένα χώρο περίπου γύρω στα 8 τετραγωνικά μέτρα, με παράθυρα σε όλη τη μία πλευρά, με ειδική κατασκευή σήτας που τους περιορίζει από το υπόλοιπο σπίτι. Μέσα έχω τα κλουβιά τους, πολλά σημεία με φαγητό που τους το αλλάζω κάθε μέρα, νερό σε πολλά σημεία και μπανιέρα τώρα λόγω ζέστης, αν και τα ψεκάζω συχνά. Επίσης τους έχω μέσα κλαδιά και τους βάζω και φρέσκα κλαδιά με φύλλα (αφού τα έχω πλύνει πρώτα και τα έχω στεγνώσει) και τους αρέσει απίστευτα να τα μαδάνε! 
Ο προβληματισμός μου είναι ο εξής: ενώ θεωρώ ότι προσπαθώ να τους παρέχω όσο καλύτερες συνθήκες μπορώ, πλέον έχουν γίνει αρκετά (6) και δε θέλω να γίνουν περισσότερα! Μπορώ κάπως να το αποτρέψω αυτό; Και προφανώς το να τα χωρίσω δεν είναι λύση, γιατί δε θέλω να τα περιορίσω σε κλουβί, θα μου μαραζώσουν. Αφού απογαλακτιστούν τα 3 καινούρια θα βγάλω και τη φωλιά για να μην έχουν μέρος να κλωσσήσουν. Έχετε κάποια ιδέα να μου προτείνετε; 
Συγγνώμη αν σας κούρασα με το μεγάλο post, αλλά ήθελα να σας παρουσιάσω σε γενικές γραμμές όλη την εικόνα!

----------


## jk21

Αχιλλεα να σε καλως ορισω στην παρεα και να σου πω ,οτι ειναι τιμη μας να εχουμε μελη ,που σκεφτονται και πραττουν οπως εσυ ! Θεωρω οτι μελη σαν και σενα πρεπει να ειναι ενεργα στην παρεα ,οχι μονο για να λυνουν αποριες ,αλλα να μεταλαμπαδευουν τις ιδεες τους σε νεα απειρα μελη .Επισης μια παρεα γινεται ολο και μεγαλυτερη και ενας χωρος συσσωρευσης πληροφοριας ,μενει ζωντανος  και ανιχνευεται απο νεους χρηστες οσο παραμενει ζωντανος ,οταν και τα μελη του ειναι ενεργα .Προσωπικα βρισκω την ευκαιρια με την δικια σου τοποθετηση ,να εκφρασω ενα προσωπικο παραπονο ειτε κυριως για τα παλια μελη της παρεας ,που δεν ειναι οσο ενεργα θα ηθελα (και δεν μιλω για την περιοδο των διακοπων ) εδω ,αλλα στις ομαδες του facebook η συμμετοχη τους καλα κρατει ... δεν νομιζω αν εκεινοι τα μαθανε ολα ,τα νεα παιδια να βρουνε πληροφοριες οπως αυτες που βρισκει καποιος εδω ,αλλα και σε αλλα φορουμ με ιστορια στον χωρο ,στις ομαδες του facebook ,οταν ολα ειναι διασπαρτα και μη ανιχνευσιμα εδω και κει ....

Στο ερωτημα σου τωρα ,να σου πω την αποψη μου , στο βαθμο που μπορω να την εκφρασω ,ως μη κατοχος παπαγαλων .Θεωρω οτι οταν εχουμε ενα ζωο ως οικοσιτο ,σιγουρα στη ζωη του ,αξιζει να εχει και μια παρεα του ειδους του ,για να ζησει φυσιολογικα και οχι με βαση τις δικες μας εγωιστικες αναγκες .Συχνα οταν γινεται το αντιθετο ,ειδικα στους παπαγαλους εχουμε φαινομενα αυτοτραυματισμου για ψυχολογικους λογους  και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το ξερεις .Οταν η παρεα ειναι του ιδιου φιλου ,δεν υπαρχει αναπαραγωγη ,αλλα πολλες φορες ,να μην σου πω ολες (οπως συνηθως ακουω ) οδηγουμαστε σε ... περιεργες κινησεις μεταξυ των δυο πουλιων ,κατι που δειχνει οτι εξαναγκαζουμε τα πουλια ,να κανουν κατι εκτος της φυσης τους ,που δεν θα ηταν εξαναγκασμος ,οταν  κατι τετοιο συνεβαινε ,παρα την υπαρξη και του αντιθετου φυλου .

Αρα θεωρω οτι σωστα επελεξες πουλι αντιθετου φυλου .Σε αυτη την περιπτωση ,χωρις στειρωση ,ειναι αναποφευκτη (χωρις εξαναγκαστικο χωρισμο οταν πυρωσουν ) η αναπαραγωγη .Οταν λοιπον συμβει ,πρεπει να ειμαστε και ετοιμοι στο κατα ποσο μπορουμε να κρατησουμε καποιους απογονους και ποσους μπορουμε να χαρισουμε σε φιλους που ξερουμε οτι ειναι αξιοι να εχουν την ευθυνη τους .Ο προγραμματισμος αυτος πρεπει να γινεται πριν καν αποκτησουμε τον πρωτο παπαγαλο ! Εκει για μενα εχεις ισως αργησει .Αν και οπαδος της ιδεας οτι οι ψυχες μονο χαριζονται και δεν πουλιουνται ,δεν θα ημουν αντιθετος και στην ιδεα να εδινες τα πουλια με αντιτιμο ,αρκει οπου θα τα εδινες ,να ηταν οχι με βαση το μεγαλυτερο κερδος ,αλλα με το τι ατομο ειναι οποιος το δινεις και ποσο εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα σεβαστει τη ζωη και τις αναγκες του πουλιου .Ατομα που θα βρεις για δωρεα ,ανταλλαγη ,πωληση ειτε εδω ειτε στο φιλικο σου περιβαλλον και θα σε πειθουν για κατι τετοιο .Πωληση βεβαια εδω δεν μπορει απλα να γινει δημοσια λογω κανονων .Να σαι σιγουρος ομως οτι οσο υπαρχουν ενεργα φορουμ ,στα οποια ολοενα και περισσοτερα μελη βλεπουν φωτο απο εκτροφες σαν τις δικες σου (με το καλο αν θες να μας παρουσιασεις τον χωρο σου και τα πουλακια εδω  Συστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας  ) μεσα απο αυτα τα μελη ή και παλιοτερα ,σιγουρα θα βρεις ατομα τα οποια αξιζουν την δωρεα σου ,οχι μονο του πουλιου αλλα και της ιδεας που εχεις για τα πουλια μεσα στο μυαλο σου ,ωστε και αυτοι να διαδωσουν στο μελλον ιδεες και πουλια !

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλημέρα Αχιλλέα !!! 
Καταρχάς θα ήθελα να σε καλωσορίσω στην παρέα μας ! 
Θα με ευχαριστούσε ιδιαίτερα να μας δείξεις με φωτογραφίες τόσο τον χώρο των μικρών σου + κλουβιά , όσο και τα ίδια τα μικρά σου !
Νομίζω πως ο Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum θα σου φανεί χρήσιμος !  :: 

Επιπλέον , δες κάποια άρθρα για τα cockatiel που πιθανό να έχεις διαβάσει αλλά καλό θα ήταν να τα ξαναδείς , σίγουρα κάτι καινούριο θα θυμηθείς :

*1) Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus**2) Χώρος διαμονής των παπαγάλων Cockatiel – ο απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός**3) Η διατροφή των παπαγάλων Cockatiel**4) Οχτώ βασικές γνώσεις για την υγεία & περιποίηση των παπαγάλων cockatiel**5) Η γλώσσα των παπαγάλων cockatiel - Οδηγός συμπεριφοράς**6) Οδηγός Αναπαραγωγής Cockatiel**7) Υψηλές θερμοκρασίες και cockatiel*Πάμε σιγά σιγά στα ερωτήματα σου και γενικά σε κάποια σημεία που θεωρώ πως μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε !
Αρχικά , όπως είπα και παραπάνω θα πρέπει να δούμε τα κλουβιά που έχεις για τα cockatiel σου ώστε να δούμε αν είναι κατάλληλα σε μέγεθος και απλά τα πουλιά τα αρνούνται ή απλά είναι μικρά και τα πουλιά δεν είναι άνετα !
Για το θέμα της αναπαραγωγής όπως θα δεις και στο 6ο άρθρο που σου παρέθεσα γράφει πως η κατάλληλη επιλογή είναι το διαφορετικό φύλο (εκεί εξηγεί το γιατί κτλ.) , οπότε καλά έπραξες !
 Για το θέμα του να αναπαράγονται ή όχι το αναφέρει και αυτό , μπορείς να μην βάζεις εξ αρχής φωλιά !! 
Επίσης , στο 5ο άρθρο θα δεις πως αναφέρεται και η ορμονική διαταραχή που αντιμετωπίζουν τα cockatiel σαν είδος , οπότε πιθανόν θα υπάρξουν αυγά αλλά με μια σωστή διατροφή και αντιμετώπιση όλα ελέγχονται ! 
Βέβαια , επειδή τα αυγά μάλλον θα είναι ένσπορα , δεν μπορείς να της τα αφήνεις και να τα κλωσάει γτ θα δημιουργηθεί μικρούλι και μετά κρίμα είναι να πετάξεις τα αυγά , οπότε θα παίρνεις εξ αρχής τα αυγά (δεν θα έχουν κλωσηθεί) και θα τα αντικαταστήσεις με ψεύτικα τα οποία θα τα αφαιρέσεις χωρίς πρόβλημα έχοντας εκπληρώσει και το θηλυκό την ανάγκη του για κλώσημα και πύρωμα !
Για τα μικρά που έχεις τώρα , καλό θα ήταν να τα μάθεις τώρα από νεαρή ηλικία μέσα σε κλουβάκι και απλά να βγαίνουν για παιγνίδι έξω από το κλουβί-όχι όλο το 24ωρο , μιας και αν δοθούν σε κάποια άλλη οικογένεια δε νομίζω να μπορούν πολλοί να προσφέρουν ολόκληρο δωμάτιο για τα πουλάκια ώστε να ζουν ελεύθερα !
Τέλος , σκέψου πως τα έξι κοκατιλ την επόμενη χρονιά θα θέλουν να ζευγαρώσουν , και όλα είναι συγγενείς ... τι θα γίνει που βρίσκονται στον ίδιο χώρο? 
Αν ζευγαρώσουν θα διπλασιαστούν κοκ. οπότε και τα 8 τμ. σιγά σιγά δεν θα επαρκούν !
Θεωρώ λοιπόν , πως θα μπορούσες να βρεις υπεύθυνες οικογένειες , που θα τα φροντίζουν σωστά και απλά εσύ να κρατήσεις ένα μικρούλι από αυτά τα 4 που έχεις ώστε να μπορέσεις να πάρεις στο μάλλον άλλο ένα αντίθετου φύλου για να του κάνει παρέα ως ζευγάρι του !
Εδώ είναι κάποια πράγματα τα οποία οι νέοι ιδιοκτήτες πουλιών θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουν (σε περίπτωση που αποφασίσεις να εμπιστευτείς τα μικρά σου σε άλλες οικογένειες) :
1) Σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω παπαγάλο. Τι πρέπει να γνωρίζω;
2) Τα τρία "Χ" που πρέπει να σκεφτούμε πριν αναλάβουμε κάποιο πτηνό!

Αυτά λοιπόν! Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος , θα περιμένουμε νέα σου !

----------


## adhspaok

Μέσα στην καρδιά του θέρους με συγκινεί η ανταπόκρισή σας! Ευχαριστώ ιδιαίτερα για τις απαντήσεις σας! Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα ανεβάσω και φωτογραφίες. 
Αμέλησα να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι ούτε εκτροφέας θέλω να γίνω, ούτε καν να χαρίσω/πουλήσω κάποιο από τα νέα! Γι αυτό απλά θέλω να σταματήσω τη διαδικασία της αναπαραγωγής, ώστε να μη γίνει δυσάρεστη η κατάσταση στη συνέχεια και για τα ίδια! Άλλωστε επειδή ξέρω ότι από την πλευρά μου κάνω ό,τι μπορώ για να τους δώσω το ιδανικότερο περιβάλλον, είναι δύσκολο να έχω ανάλογη απαίτηση από οποιονδήποτε άλλον. Δηλαδή δε θα μπορούσα να δω κανένα από τα κοκατιλάκια έστω και σε μεγάλο κλουβί. Και μόνο που βλέπω τους γονείς να εκπαιδεύουν τα μικρά να πετάνε, δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ ότι θα μπορούσαν να μείνουν μέσα σε κλουβάκι. Άλλωστε εξ' αρχής όταν αγόρασα τον Pablo είχα σκοπό το κλουβί του να παραμένει ανοιχτό. 
Θα δείτε και στις φωτογραφίες που θα ανεβάσω ότι το κλουβί που είχα τον Pablo ήταν αρκετά μεγάλο για το μέγεθος ενός κοκατίλ (άλλωστε είχα διαβάσει πριν σε ποιες διαστάσεις έπρεπε να κινηθώ) αλλά είναι πολύ ελεύθερο πνεύμα για να μείνει μέσα! 
Το να ξανακάνει αυγουλάκια η Τζένη και να τα αντικαταστήσω ώστε να κλωσήσουν δε με πειράζει, με προβληματίζει μόνο η σκέψη ότι οι πολλές γέννες θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν κακό στην υγεία της! Αν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα τότε ας περνάνε καλά κι όταν πυρώνουν!!! 
Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ θερμά!

----------


## adhspaok



----------


## adhspaok



----------


## adhspaok



----------


## adhspaok



----------


## adhspaok

*Η Τζένη με το γιο της Lino*

----------


## adhspaok

Η Τζένη με το γιο της Lino II

----------


## jk21

Ο μονος τροπος να εχεις τα πουλια ,χωρις να τα ξεχωρισεις και χωρις να προχωρησεις σε νεες αναπαραγωγες ,ειναι η στειρωση απο ειδικο .Προσωπικα δεν σου εγγυωμαι οτι μετα θα εχεις τα << ιδια >> πουλια  .Η στειρωση δεν επιδρα μονο στην αναπαραγωγη αλλα και στο ορμονικο τους ,αρα και στην ολη προσωπικοτητα τους .Εγω δεν θα το εκανα .Απλα δεν θα ειχα πουλια ...

----------


## adhspaok

Τα μωρά

----------


## adhspaok

Η Τζένη

----------


## adhspaok

ο Pablo

----------


## adhspaok

Τα κλουβάκια τους

----------


## adhspaok

*Τζένη
*

----------


## adhspaok

> Ο μονος τροπος να εχεις τα πουλια ,χωρις να τα ξεχωρισεις και χωρις να προχωρησεις σε νεες αναπαραγωγες ,ειναι η στειρωση απο ειδικο .Προσωπικα δεν σου εγγυωμαι οτι μετα θα εχεις τα << ιδια >> πουλια  .Η στειρωση δεν επιδρα μονο στην αναπαραγωγη αλλα και στο ορμονικο τους ,αρα και στην ολη προσωπικοτητα τους .Εγω δεν θα το εκανα .Απλα δεν θα ειχα πουλια ...



Ούτε κι εγώ Δημήτρη! Δεν περνά καν από το μυαλό μου η στείρωση!

----------


## adhspaok

Lino - Τζένη - Pablo

----------


## adhspaok



----------


## adhspaok

Να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι στο μικρό κλουβάκι έγινε μόνο η καραντίνα της Τζένης! Πέρα από αυτό το έχω εκεί γιατί το χρησιμοποιούν και αυτό για να τρώνε αλλά και ως ορμητήριο. Κάθονται δηλαδή από πάνω και στοχεύουν προς τα που θα πετάξουν!

----------


## jk21

τι ενα κλουβι ειναι σιγουρα ακαταλληλο για αυτα .το αλλο το λευκο ,μαλλον οκ αν και θα προτιμουσα οχι με υψος αλλα πλατος

----------


## adhspaok

> τι ενα κλουβι ειναι σιγουρα ακαταλληλο για αυτα .το αλλο το λευκο ,μαλλον οκ αν και θα προτιμουσα οχι με υψος αλλα πλατος


Ναι, το ένα είναι μικρό αρκετά... Αλλά όπως σου είπα και πριν, το χρησιμοποίησα μόνο για την καραντίνα του θηλυκού!
Τα κλουβιά είναι απλά μέρος του χώρου. Δεν κλειδώνουν ποτέ!

----------


## jk21

Αναφερομαι κυριως στο κατα ποσο οταν ηταν κλειστα ,δεν ηταν αποδεκτα απο τα πουλια .Ενταξει το μικρο που ηταν προσωρινο .Για το αλλο ας το αξιολογησουν παιδια που εχουν κοκατιλ και θα σου πουνε αν αρκει ,μην τυχον εκει ειναι το προβλημα της μη αποδοχης ολοκληρωτικα του κλουβιου ,οπως σου ειπε ο Μαριος

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πολύ μεγάλος και όμορφος χώρος, μακάρι να είχαμε οι περισσότεροι τη δυνατότητα να τα έχουμε έτσι μόνιμα! 

Από εκεί και πέρα, θεωρώ καλό τα νέα πουλάκια που γεννήθηκαν να μάθουν σε κλουβί πιο μεγάλο από αυτά που έχεις (ακόμα και το λευκό), κάτι τέτοιο ας πούμε: 



διότι αργότερα ίσως χρειαστεί να δώσεις κάποια πουλάκια. Όπως είπε και ο Μάριος, όταν μεγαλώσουν τα μωρά, θα έχεις θέμα με την αιμομιξία διότι είναι στη φύση τους να ζευγαρώνουν και να αναπαράγονται. Οπότε ίσως κάνουν ταίρι με τα αδέρφια τους. Από εκεί και πέρα θα μπορούσες τις περιόδους της αναπαραγωγής, να προσπαθείς να τους μειώνεις τις ώρες που έχουν φως και να αφαιρείς από το χώρο τους οτιδήποτε είναι αυτό που θα μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιήσουν ως φωλιά για να γεννήσουν. Έτσι ίσως γλυτώσεις κάποιες γέννες, αλλά και πάλι αν είναι αποφασισμένα να κάνουν οικογένεια, νομίζω πως θα τα καταφέρουν  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

*Πανέμορφα και υγιέστατα κοκατιλ , μπράβο!  
Τα κλουβιά όπως είπες και εσύ το ένα είναι απίστευτα πολύ μικρό - οπότε πλήρως ακατάλληλο και το άλλο επίσης μικρό τόσο για αναπαραγωγή όσο και για την 24ωρη διαβίωση ενός κοκατιλ! 
Θεωρώ λοιπόν με γνώμονα το καλό των πουλιών αλλά και για το δικό σου αν αποφασίσεις να κρατήσεις τα τρία μικρά να πάρεις και κατάλληλα κλουβιά για όλα !! 
Δεν θέλω να φανταστώ τι θα γίνει την περίοδο που τα κοκατιλ σου θα έχουν μπει στην αναπαραγωγή !!!
Επίσης θεωρώ αδύνατο ένας οικοσητος παπαγάλος να μην δέχεται το κλουβί ... Οπότε αν θέλεις διάβασε το άρθρο με τη διαμονή και προσπάθησε να φτιάξεις ή να αγοράσεις αρκετά μεγάλα κλουβιά (θα σου πρότεινα να κάνεις την κατασκευή με την ένωση των δύο ζευγαρωστρων) ...
Τα πουλιά δεν θα είναι συνέχεια μέσα στο κλουβί αλλά θα πρέπει να είναι μερικές ώρες μέσα ...τις υπόλοιπες θα πετούν στο δωμάτιο ! Επίσης ο χώρος που ζουν - το δωμάτιο δεν είναι καν φτιαγμένο σαν κλουβί (ποικιλία πατηθρων κτλ.) Οπότε είναι ακατάλληλο !!! 
Νομίζω πως η στειρωση είναι μια λάθος απόφαση μιας και μπορούμε να ελέγξουμε την κατάσταση πιο σωστά χωρίς να στερουμε κάτι απο το πουλάκι !!!*

----------


## adhspaok

Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας! 
Το χώρο Φίλτατε Μάριε τον διαμορφώνω ακόμα! Στον τοίχο έχω φτιάξει ραφάκια με κρεμασμένα παιχνίδια και θέλω να βάλω χοντρά σχοινιά αλλά και πατήθρες! Σ' ευχαριστώ για τις παρατηρήσεις σου!  
Δηλαδή θεωρείς ότι το σωστό είναι έχοντας πιο μεγάλα κλουβιά να τα κλείνω μέσα κάποιες ώρες; Και ελεύθερα τις υπόλοιπες; Εγώ για να είμαι ειλικρινής προσπαθώ περισσότερο να προσομοιάσω το χώρο με τα μεγάλα κλουβιά που έχει π.χ. στο Αττικό πάρκο, που υποτίθεται προσομοιάζουν το φυσικό τους περιβάλλον, παρά ένα μεγάλο κλουβί. Το έπιπλο δηλαδή που έχω μέσα θα το βγάλω σε λίγες μέρες, δίνοντάς τους κι άλλο χώρο. Και θέλω να τους βάλω κι άλλο πάρκο ξύλινο λίγο μεγαλύτερο. 
Στείρωση επιμένω δεν το σκέφτομαι καν! 
Θα ενημερώνω για τις εξελίξεις...

----------


## jk21

Αχιλλεα οταν αποκλειεις τη στειρωση (και με βρισκεις συμφωνο ) το ελαχιστο που πρεπει να πετυχεις ,ειναι να βγαζεις ξεχωρα τα πουλια στο χωρο ,ετσι ωστε να μην ζευγαρωνουν .Αυτο βεβαια προυποθετει οτι θα εχουν αποδεχθει τα κλουβια (και αν γινει οσο ειναι μικρα ,μαλλον θα το πετυχεις ) και φυσικα δεν αποκλειει το γεγονος να εχουν ορμες που θα μενουν ανικανοποιητες ,αν δεν βρεθουν σε αλλο σπιτι με αλλο ταιρι

----------


## CaptainChoco

> ....Δηλαδή θεωρείς ότι το σωστό είναι έχοντας πιο μεγάλα κλουβιά να τα κλείνω μέσα κάποιες ώρες; Και ελεύθερα τις υπόλοιπες; Εγώ για να είμαι ειλικρινής προσπαθώ περισσότερο να προσομοιάσω το χώρο με τα μεγάλα κλουβιά που έχει π.χ. στο Αττικό πάρκο, που υποτίθεται προσομοιάζουν το φυσικό τους περιβάλλον, παρά ένα μεγάλο κλουβί....


Θεωρώ ωφέλιμο να μάθουν ας πούμε το βράδυ να κοιμούνται μέσα και την υπόλοιπη ημέρα τους ας την περνούν εκτός κλουβιού. Για παράδειγμα θα μπορούσαν να μένουν όλο το βράδυ μέσα και μετά 2 ώρες όταν ξυπνούν και 2 ώρες πριν κοιμηθούν ξανά μέσα. Από τη στιγμή που θέλεις να τα κρατήσεις όλα, το οποίο είναι κατανοητό γιατί τα αγαπάς και φαίνεται από το χώρο που τους προσφέρεις, θα πρέπει να μάθουν και εντός κλουβιού κυρίως τα αδέρφια που είναι μικρά και υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα. Οι γονείς έχουν μάθει εκτός και έχουν προσαρμοστεί, εξάλλου δεν υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος της αιμομιξίας σε αυτούς. Σκέψου όμως πως αν είναι αντίθετου φύλου τα μωρά, θα φτάσουν να γίνουν ζευγάρια μεταξύ τους κάτι που δεν είναι καθόλου καλό και δεν το θέλουμε. 

Κατά τη γνώμη μου επειδή δεν θα μπορεί να αποφύγεις όλες τις γέννες, εκτός αν χωρίζεις το ζευγάρι σε κάθε αναπαραγωγική περίοδο, καλό είναι να έχεις στο νου σου πως τα επόμενα μωρά που πιθανόν να γεννηθούν θα μπορούσες να τα δώσεις σε ανθρώπους που ξέρεις πως θα τα φροντίζουν. Μπορεί να μην μπορούν όλοι να τους προσφέρουν ένα ολόκληρο δωμάτιο, αλλά έχοντας ευρύχωρα κλουβιά και με αρκετές ώρες εκτός κλουβιού, τελικά δεν θα είναι πολύ διαφορετικό από αυτό που προσφέρεις εσύ στα μικρά σου  :winky:

----------

